
The Company That Tears Cars Apart to Find Out Exactly How They're Built - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/the-fascinating-company-that-tears-cars-apart-to-find-o-1787205420
======
ChoHag
But but but the copyright cartel promised me that if we can reverse engineer
the products we own then starving African cat babies will die. Or something.
But I'm pretty sure there are lots of cars and lots of car companies. What
went wrong^Wright?

